# New Outback Exterior Color Option?



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I drove by the Outback assembly plant yesterday and noticed Outbacks sitting outside with new exterior colors.....not the Terrains. They were a light tan/cream color with dark brown, dark red, and gray graphics. Same brown front cap. Somewhat similar to the Terrain color, but not as dark. I thought it looked pretty sharp. I'm not sure if this color will replace the bright white, or if it will be an option.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...pictures....pictures!!!


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

double d said:


> I drove by the Outback assembly plant yesterday and noticed Outbacks sitting outside with new exterior colors.....not the Terrains. They were a light tan/cream color with dark brown, dark red, and gray graphics. Same brown front cap. Somewhat similar to the Terrain color, but not as dark. I thought it looked pretty sharp. I'm not sure if this color will replace the bright white, or if it will be an option.


I just picked up a new 2014 Outback 323BH with the new color scheme. The dealer I bought it from got it in August and it was one of a handful of prototypes they sent around to certain dealers. They said this was going to be the new color scheme produced after 10/1 and Keystone was going to release it at the Hershey RV show this week. I LOVE the new color. I was over a white camper. The exterior walls are a cream color(much better looking than some of those tan/light brown units being produced by other mfr's) and the front cap is black. The graphics look great as well. The side skirt is black as is all the exterior trim items like black tank flush cap, fresh water cap, cable caps, refrigerator vents etc. The only thing they did not do was produce an offwhite roof(at least not on mine.). To keep the more black look going I removed the AC shroud and painted it Satin Black. Did the same to the 3 Max Air II's and this looks really sharp.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I love black - as a matter of fact we have a black suburban and a dark grey duramax ......

but i remember someone doing a comparison on the heat increase from the brown nose.... now black .... i hope they are insulating it better or diverting heat through a radiant barrier or something.....

I am anxious to see the new color scheme...

NEED PICS


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

here is a picture of a Sydney from the Hershey Rv show last weekend

It shows the New color - and black trim/speakers/mouldings


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The new Outback travel trailer color.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a great and regal looking travel trailer.







I like darker colors on vehicles so aesthetically it is a winner. I would probably not buy a trailer with this color scheme because I travel to southern climes and heat would become a big factor in comfort. If I only traveled around my home state of Washington and northern areas then this would be hard to pass up. Good luck with your new OB.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

double d said:


> The new Outback travel trailer color.


Same color as my 323bh I picked up 2 week ago. However, is the roof an offwhite or is it white. Mine is white which I thought was weird since the sides are cream. However, I did spay my AC shroud black as well as my 3 maxx air covers to flow with the colors more. Adding a 20' black slide topper this week as well.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> Same color as my 323bh I picked up 2 week ago. However, is the roof an offwhite or is it white. Mine is white which I thought was weird since the sides are cream. However, I did spay my AC shroud black as well as my 3 maxx air covers to flow with the colors more. Adding a 20' black slide topper this week as well.


The roof vents and AC cover are black. The roof is the same off-white color as the camper. As far as Leedek's comment about the color and heat, I asked my local Outback salesman about that. He stated that it is well insulated behind the front cap and solar heat shouldn't be an issue. I plan on getting with a Keystone-Outback sales rep in the near future, and I will ask him the same question. I will post his response. By the way, this isn't my Outback....unfortunately. Picture was taken at the Keystone RV Company.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

double d said:


> Same color as my 323bh I picked up 2 week ago. However, is the roof an offwhite or is it white. Mine is white which I thought was weird since the sides are cream. However, I did spay my AC shroud black as well as my 3 maxx air covers to flow with the colors more. Adding a 20' black slide topper this week as well.


The roof vents and AC cover are black. The roof is the same off-white color as the camper. As far as Leedek's comment about the color and heat, I asked my local Outback salesman about that. He stated that it is well insulated behind the front cap and solar heat shouldn't be an issue. I plan on getting with a Keystone-Outback sales rep in the near future, and I will ask him the same question. I will post his response. By the way, this isn't my Outback....unfortunately. Picture was taken at the Keystone RV Company.
[/quote]

Well I am partially there since I sprayed my roof top components black. I wonder if it is possible to have the roof recoated in a different color. Anyone have an idea. Would love a cream/light tan colored roof. The white would be fine if it was just the top but the 3" that hangs over the side sticks out a little being white. I would even consider just making the side and a few inches on the top of the roof an off-white if it is possible. tks


----------



## Cale (Sep 2, 2013)

Cecilt said:


> Same color as my 323bh I picked up 2 week ago. However, is the roof an offwhite or is it white. Mine is white which I thought was weird since the sides are cream. However, I did spay my AC shroud black as well as my 3 maxx air covers to flow with the colors more. Adding a 20' black slide topper this week as well.


The roof vents and AC cover are black. The roof is the same off-white color as the camper. As far as Leedek's comment about the color and heat, I asked my local Outback salesman about that. He stated that it is well insulated behind the front cap and solar heat shouldn't be an issue. I plan on getting with a Keystone-Outback sales rep in the near future, and I will ask him the same question. I will post his response. By the way, this isn't my Outback....unfortunately. Picture was taken at the Keystone RV Company.
[/quote]

Well I am partially there since I sprayed my roof top components black. I wonder if it is possible to have the roof recoated in a different color. Anyone have an idea. Would love a cream/light tan colored roof. The white would be fine if it was just the top but the 3" that hangs over the side sticks out a little being white. I would even consider just making the side and a few inches on the top of the roof an off-white if it is possible. tks
[/quote]

I was at a show in Richmond this past March. There was a Rep from Road Warrior talking about people using Lizard Skin or Linex/Rhino Liner on the roof.

Cale


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I drove by Keystone yesterday and saw a 210RS with new color sitting behind the fence. I also noticed the front end had no black fiberglass cap. The front end appeared to be the same as the front end the Outbacks had in the 2009-2010 model years. Couldn't get close enough to get a pic.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

double d said:


> I drove by Keystone yesterday and saw a 210RS with new color sitting behind the fence. I also noticed the front end had no black fiberglass cap. The front end appeared to be the same as the front end the Outbacks had in the 2009-2010 model years. Couldn't get close enough to get a pic.


That is too bad, I kind of like the black. Looks real sharp IMO.

DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> That is too bad, I kind of like the black. Looks real sharp IMO.
> 
> DAN


I'm not sure why they would've gone with a different (older) front end on the smaller models. Reduce weight perhaps?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

double d said:


> That is too bad, I kind of like the black. Looks real sharp IMO.
> 
> DAN


I'm not sure why they would've gone with a different (older) front end on the smaller models. Reduce weight perhaps?
[/quote]

Maybe a leftover?


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

TwoElkhounds said:


> That is too bad, I kind of like the black. Looks real sharp IMO.
> 
> DAN


I'm not sure why they would've gone with a different (older) front end on the smaller models. Reduce weight perhaps?
[/quote]

Maybe a leftover?








[/quote]

You guys have me wondering if I should snap up one of the '13/14 250RS's still left on the lots. I have been looking for a new color 250RS online and haven't seen one yet, but I did run across a 230RS. Guess what; no fiberglass cap. I did a little more looking and found on the Keystone website that now they make a Terrain 210TRS, 230TRS, and 250TRS. I wonder if they are going to continue to make both types, the Terrain models to appeal budget conscious market. If they aren't going to produce a 250RS with a fiberglass cap, I guess I'm in the market for a used or 2013 or early 2014.

I also see the new colored OB's at Holman's do not have the U-Shaped dinette.


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.

Bernie


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.
> 
> Bernie


Couldn't agree more. One of the reasons I wanted to buy a 2011 or newer 250RS was because of the fiberglass front cap. It seems like the delamination always shows on the front of the older models. This is really going in the wrong direction in my book.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Waunacamper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.
> 
> Bernie


We went to look at Outbacks yesterday at the dealer. They had both Outback's and Terrains on the lot. The Terrain is definitely lower in build quality than the Outback. I asked the sales guy if he knew what was up. He said that he thought they were splitting Outbacks into two lines, the budget conscious Terrain line and the higher end Outbacks. However, I am not sure if he was just blowing smoke, he was an RV salesman afterall. But this does seem to be the direction they are heading. The Sydney's used to be their higher end trailer line, but those have all moved to fifth wheels. So maybe their plan is to have three lines, a lower end offering in the Terrain, the higher end Outback trailers, and the Sydney line of fifth wheels. Not sure why you would want to damage the Outback brand by associating it with a low end budget trailer, but is seems that is what they are doing.

If you guys are real concerned, you could call and ask if those lines will be discontinued. I imagine if you asked Keystone they would no reason not to tell you what is going on, especially if you are ready to buy.

DAN


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.
> 
> Bernie


We went to look at Outbacks yesterday at the dealer. They had both Outback's and Terrains on the lot. The Terrain is definitely lower in build quality than the Outback. I asked the sales guy if he knew what was up. He said that he thought they were splitting Outbacks into two lines, the budget conscious Terrain line and the higher end Outbacks. However, I am not sure if he was just blowing smoke, he was an RV salesman afterall. But this does seem to be the direction they are heading. The Sydney's used to be their higher end trailer line, but those have all moved to fifth wheels. So maybe their plan is to have three lines, a lower end offering in the Terrain, the higher end Outback trailers, and the Sydney line of fifth wheels. Not sure why you would want to damage the Outback brand by associating it with a low end budget trailer, but is seems that is what they are doing.

If you guys are real concerned, you could call and ask if those lines will be discontinued. I imagine if you asked Keystone they would no reason not to tell you what is going on, especially if you are ready to buy.

DAN
[/quote]

Well, we talked Saturday to the person who does the trailer ordering for a large dealership in Wisconsin and he confirmed that the smaller OB's are moving to the Terrain model line. While the Terrain is not a "cheap" trailer it is certainly not the same as the OB line in my opinion. Sooooo, worried we would not be able to get what we wanted if we waited til spring we ended up making a deal with Holman RV on a 2014 250rs with moonlight interior. Got a terrific price and we will pick it up this coming Friday. Will camp in the lot Friday night and test everything, then drive home Saturday. So excited!

Bernie


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Waunacamper said:


> Well, we talked Saturday to the person who does the trailer ordering for a large dealership in Wisconsin and he confirmed that the smaller OB's are moving to the Terrain model line. While the Terrain is not a "cheap" trailer it is certainly not the same as the OB line in my opinion. Sooooo, worried we would not be able to get what we wanted if we waited til spring we ended up making a deal with Holman RV on a 2014 250rs with moonlight interior. Got a terrific price and we will pick it up this coming Friday. Will camp in the lot Friday night and test everything, then drive home Saturday. So excited!
> 
> Bernie


Congratulations!! We also bought from Holman's, you know you got a great price if you bought from Holman's! However, beware the Holman's service department, they are not very good. Quite frankly, they suck. Do not pay them to adjust your hitch, your better off just eyeballing it yourself. That is all they will do.

Very interesting on how they seem to be splitting the Outback line. we will see how it all falls out.

DAN


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.
> 
> Bernie


We went to look at Outbacks yesterday at the dealer. They had both Outback's and Terrains on the lot. The Terrain is definitely lower in build quality than the Outback. I asked the sales guy if he knew what was up. He said that he thought they were splitting Outbacks into two lines, the budget conscious Terrain line and the higher end Outbacks. However, I am not sure if he was just blowing smoke, he was an RV salesman afterall. But this does seem to be the direction they are heading. The Sydney's used to be their higher end trailer line, but those have all moved to fifth wheels. So maybe their plan is to have three lines, a lower end offering in the Terrain, the higher end Outback trailers, and the Sydney line of fifth wheels. Not sure why you would want to damage the Outback brand by associating it with a low end budget trailer, but is seems that is what they are doing.

If you guys are real concerned, you could call and ask if those lines will be discontinued. I imagine if you asked Keystone they would no reason not to tell you what is going on, especially if you are ready to buy.

DAN
[/quote]

Well, we talked Saturday to the person who does the trailer ordering for a large dealership in Wisconsin and he confirmed that the smaller OB's are moving to the Terrain model line. While the Terrain is not a "cheap" trailer it is certainly not the same as the OB line in my opinion. Sooooo, worried we would not be able to get what we wanted if we waited til spring we ended up making a deal with Holman RV on a 2014 250rs with moonlight interior. Got a terrific price and we will pick it up this coming Friday. Will camp in the lot Friday night and test everything, then drive home Saturday. So excited!

Bernie
[/quote]

Bernie,

Congrats on your new camper! We are doing the same thing you all are! Can you give me a heads up on what I should expect? I am in the middle of working a deal with Holman's. What kind of deal did you get? I'm new on the site as well and I'm not sure how to but can you PM me with the details of your deal? I assume you look up my identity and message me that way. Amazing how much we all think alike!


----------



## TaraMM (Sep 18, 2013)

I am also interested in pricing on the current 2013/2014 Outback 250rs that you all are getting from the dealers. I am trying to work a deal myself.
Thanks.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

TaraMM said:


> I am also interested in pricing on the current 2013/2014 Outback 250rs that you all are getting from the dealers. I am trying to work a deal myself.
> Thanks.


There is one left on the Holman's lot that isn't spoken for. It has the Teak interior. From what Waunacamper says, you should be able to get them to just a few dollars under $20K.
I will say they were pretty firm on their bottom dollar offer, I tried to add a couple of things in and offer a package price and all I got was retail parts and labor added to their first offer. I elected to add the items later as I felt I could save quite a bit over retail purchasing these on the internet. We came in at $20,273 out the door on the Truffle model. I dealt with Rusty Stegbauer.
Good luck and happy hunting.

Kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Waunacamper said:


> Well, we talked Saturday to the person who does the trailer ordering for a large dealership in Wisconsin


Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new purchase. I hope that wasn't Burlington RV you were trying to deal with. When we purchased our first Outback unit in 2004, they were happy to accept our cash offer and we felt we received a fair deal. This time, when it was time to get down to brass tacks on negotiating a price on our 312, the reply was "we cant go that low, we have this new, big building to pay for". Needless to say, we took our cash elsewhere.

Just a quick thought for those looking for the '14 model; General RV is still showing several of the 250's on their website. Last year, when we were looking to upgrade, we took our quote from Holman's to General RV. Not only did we walk out the door paying the same, we gained a service department that was local to us and saved us a time and travel expense to Holman's.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Waunacamper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the Outbackers site. When wife and I decided to upgrade from our Hybrid we settled on the 250RS. We sold the Hybrid and were planning to wait until spring to purchase new. Now after reading this I did some research and see on Keystones website the Outback 210RS thru the 250RS are listed as "stock only" meaning they no longer make that floorplan. The concern is if the Terrain 250TRS is the same build quality? I agree with 'pop up graduate' and may have to look into purchasing now.
> 
> Bernie


I just saw the same on the Keystone website. The Outback 210RS and 250RS are now the Outback Terrain 210TRS and 250TRS. I can't believe Keystone would do this! It appears to me that the 250RS is a very popular floor plan. I could see a lot of potential buyers being turned off by this move. I would suggest anyone considering a 210RS or 250RS buy now while dealers still have them on their lots.


----------

